# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  MASHTRIMI!!! - Mega Holdings Albania - PROactiveAlbania

## megaholdings

*MEGA HOLDINGS NE SHQIPERI*

Mega Holdings Albania ne Shqiperi eshte perhapur nga disa djeme qe kane studjuar ne Turqi ne dege te ndryshme, Nga degat ushtarake deri tek universitetet private apo shteterore.

*RREZIKU*

Te rinjte e mashtruar (shumicen e rasteve keta do jene shoket/shoqet tuaja te ngushta) do te perpiqen qe te bindin dhe ty se sa mundesi e madhe eshte Network Marketing per tu bere i pasur dhe per te jetuar endrren tende (Makine luksoze, vile goxha te madhe, udhetime pafund rreth botes etj etj... Jete qejfi e thene ndryshe). Rreziku ketu qendron se atyre u eshte bere lavazho truri dhe me prezantimet ne power-point etj etj do tju tregojne foto te jeteve luksoze, fjaleve te mencura dhe motivuese etj etj.. Keto kane nje impakt te madh ne trurin e njerezve dhe sidomos te te rinjve qe te imponuar edhe nga TV kane enderr nje jete luksoze dhe pa mund.
Per me shume  informacion rreth rrezikut qe i kanoset te rinjve shqiptare klikoni *Mega Holdings Albania*

----------

martini1984 (15-04-2015),mesia4ever (23-10-2015)

----------


## user010

Duhet te rruhet robi nga gjera te tilla, leku del me djerse dhe pune te paster! Rruge tjeter nuk ka, o do mashtrosh, o do mashtrohesh, o do i futesh krimit! Lek qyl nuk ka!

----------

Aferim (15-04-2015),martini1984 (15-04-2015),mesia4ever (19-04-2015)

----------


## martini1984

> Duhet te rruhet robi nga gjera te tilla, leku del me djerse dhe pune te paster! Rruge tjeter nuk ka, o do mashtrosh, o do mashtrohesh, o do i futesh krimit! Lek qyl nuk ka!


Kumbari: ai qe do te prezantohet ose do dali garant....ai eshte pikerisht tradhtari!

----------


## megaholdings

Sa po vjen akoma me te rrezikshem po behen. Po marrim shume e shume emaile per ndihme !

----------


## megaholdings

*Ne nje forum tjeter kishin shkruar dicka si me poshte:*




> o piramida e shekullit 21 hy tek faqa e QKR kerko subjektin Mega Holdings dhe plasini syt se cfar nxjerr shikojeni historikun e plot se cfar esht bindeni veten. plasni inati qe dita dites njerez anemban botes por edhe hqiperi behen pjes e nje familje te madhe e quajtur MEGA HOLDINGS. kontrolloni informacionet e duhura per network marketing qe perdoret anemban botes o te prapambetur. keni per ti ren kokes me grushta por do jet von. o ju njerez te limituar. sa njerez lindin e vdesin do te thot qe numri i popellsise eshte i njejt gjat gjith kohes dhe jetojne te njejten persona ? te pavdekshem po me dukeni. gjithsesi jeni teper manget per informacionin.! kaq di te them hyni tek faqa e QKR kerkoni subjektin Mega Holdings dhe shikoni a eshte e licensuar. dhe sa per dijeni zyrat ndodhen ne Amerik Gjermani Hong Kong Malajzi Turqi Shqiperi etj. hyni kerkoni tek faqa e QKR si nje "piramide" eshte e licensuar dhe me tgjitha dokumentat e sakta.!


*Ja dhe pergjigja jone:* 

1. Mega Holdings eshte Skeme piramidale matrixi binar 2X8 ... Dhe nese leket qe ti fiton dhe ata siper teje dhe poshte teje fitojne jo nga produktet qe shiten (si kompania avon pershembull) por nga pagesa qe bejne njerezit e rinj per tu futur ne sistem atehere produkti eshte vete personi. Pra kjo eshte SKEME PIRAMIDALE !!!




> A pyramid scheme is an unsustainable and often illegal business model that involves promising participants payment or services, primarily for enrolling other people into the scheme, rather than supplying any real investment or sale of products or services to the public.


 - Wikipedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyramid_scheme .

2. Kur une si person kam njohur sistemet e ndryshme te network marketing ose multi level marketing ti i bije akoma macokut me luge se te hante persheshin o cun.

3. Mega Holdings mund te kete zyra gjithandej por 80-90% e saj figuron ne Turqi dhe ne Turqi para disa muajsh eshte hapur nje hetim nga Kryeprokurori i shtetit per sistemin e tij sepse Turqia ka ligje te forta kunder sistemeve piramidale dhe sic mund ta shikoni nga ketu  http://www.awesomescreenshot.com/ima...d44d5e5f2f2ff9 mega holdings eshte krijuar ne Ankara ne 2011 dhe ne 2013 eshte anulluar licensa per network marketing per vete faktin qe ishte sistem piramidal dhe ne 2013 hapen zyre po te njejtin emer ne Stanboll mirepo dhe ajo license ju anullua para disa muajsh.


Prandaj Vete Enes Olgun'i me Fatih Yazici bene planin e tyre per tu hapur ne shtetet Ballkanike vitin qe shkoi sepse e dinin qe ne Turqi do i vinte fundi. Dhe per kete perdoren Ermal Hamzaj dhe Disa tipa qe ne piramide jane poshte Ermalit. Tipa qe lane shkollen ushtarake ne Turqi vetem per te prure kete sistem mashtrimi ne Shqiperi. Vendet ballkanike jane zone e virgjer per keto lloj sistemesh dhe njerezit jane te varfer, kur u thua PARA atehere mashtrohen lehte....
Sa per Amerike eshte perralle me mbret. Mega Holdings 80-90% eshte ne Turqi , 5% ne Shqiperi dhe pjesa tjeter ne Azerbajxhan, disa shtete te tjera ballkanine dhe pjeserisht ne gjermani (e formuar atje nga turqit qe kane shkuar ne gjermani ne vitet 70-80' si kosovaret)

Jashte liste: Zyra kryesore ne Hong Kong eshte thjesht per te pastruar parane, asgje me teper. Ate qe kane ven ne krye atje sdi te lidhi 3 fjali e jo me teper .... 




4. Per kete punen e lindjeve dhe vdekjeve ja ke futur kot, spo hy fare ne ate teme.


5. Ermal Hamzaj, Erdi Luca dhe 5-6 koka te tille si ata jane ata qe fitojne leke !!!! Marketingu i tyre i vetem eshte te duken sikur jetojne jete te pasurish. Vishen me rroba klas gjtihmone, shperndajne foto nga vende luksoze, Blejne makina luksoze  vetem e vetem per ti perdorur si marketing e per ti bojatisur syte cerrave qe sapo jane mashtruar duke i thene behuni pjese e "kesaj familje te madhe" dhe do beheni dhe ju jete luksoze si ne. Ju jeni futur vetem me ate ide, qe dhe ju do fitoni si ata dhe do i mbushni mendjen dhe atyre qe do futen poshte jush qe dhe ata do fitojne si po fiton Ermali Erdi, E 2-3 pjeshka nga Shkodra se spo ja mbaj mend emrat tani.
Kur vete matematikisht vetem %15 perqind e majes se piramides me sistem Binar fiton ne kete mes, rreth 20% dalin me leket qe kane Shpenzuar dhe pjesa tjeter e piramides nga fundi eshte e destinuar te humbasi leke.

6. Sa per QKR, kjo nuk tregon asgje, kushdo qe eshte i interesuar mund te hapi nje firme ne Shqiperi. Se hape nje firme dhe ne Shqiperi mirepo operon kundra etikes sdo te thote qe eshte ligjore.
Problemi i vetem ne Shqiperi eshte qe ska ligje per te ndaluar kete sistem piramide, sepse ne mes ka nje produkt qe mund te vleje maksimum 100$ per 3 vjet kur ju e blini rreth 750$. Domethene me ligjin jeni ne rregull, me maliqin sbesoj se jeni ne  rregull.
Shenim: Kam degjuar qe ne Shqiperi nuk shesin pakete vjecare 250$ dhe pakete 3 Vjecare 750$. Ne Sistem paketat qe ofrohen jane te ndryshme.

Shenim 2: Gjithashtu kam disa emaile dhe screenshot te marra ne adresen e emailit info@megaholdings(.)al nga persona qe perpak jane futur ne kete sistem piramidal dhe ju u eshte ofruar te paguajne me pak se sa jane paketat nese paguajne pa TVSH, pra pa kuponin tatimor.  Keto dokumenta do sistemohen dhe do dorezohen ne organet perkatese kur te vij koha  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## megaholdings

Kemi publikuar disa informacione keto pohe por prej https://www.facebook.com/MegaHolding...51900385089583 ketu mund te lexoni e shperndani shkrimin tone te fundit.
As nuk do e merrni dot me mend qe edhe ne rrjetin tuaj shoqeror mund te kete persona qe jane nen shenjestren e ketyre mashtrimeve dhe u behet presion psikologjik. 

Shperndajeni per te ndihmuar keta persona.

----------


## megaholdings

http://megaholdings.al/mashtrimi-i-r...dings-albania/  :buzeqeshje:

----------

